# SlumGum… Use it and How?



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been melting down some old brood comb for cycling in new comb and new I'd save some of the slumgum for baiting swarm traps. I've heard it works well. I have it in an old cardboard milk carton and it's hardened to that shape.. now how to use it in a trap?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

It does not take much for the smell. I would chop off pcs with a saw or axe so as to get as many pcs as possible. one good thing is wax moths will not bother like pcs of comb.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

BackYardPhenomena said:


> I've been melting down some old brood comb for cycling in new comb and new I'd save some of the slumgum for baiting swarm traps. I've heard it works well. I have it in an old cardboard milk carton and it's hardened to that shape.. now how to use it in a trap?


What I do is break off chunks of it and throw them in an old food processor to chop it up into granules. From there I have an old crock pot that I put a little water, bees wax and mix in some slum gum. Melt it down in my crock pot and while it's warm I slop it around the trap with an old paint brush.


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Mangum says if you're trapping around an old dwelling, throw a ball of it up on the roof... when the sun melts it, the whole place will be smelling good. :shhhh:


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

Slum gum is great trap bait. Along with propolis and plain ole beeswax. Melt down old brood comb along with propolis scrapings, and even some newer comb. It makes a awful smelling, dark, bee goop. Add a few drops of lemongrass oil. I paint this bee goop on the insides of my traps. We have a combined 12 catches so far this year. I don't have an abundance of old equipment so I built brand new swarm traps this year. The bee goop will have that fresh cut wood smelling like an old bee box. At first I hated to "waste" good propolis and wax to make such a nasty mess. But when the swarms started coming in it was wax well spent.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

What is slum gum? Is that the nasty stuff leftover after melting wax? I have some wax melting in a solar wax melter now....maybe I should save it?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

SallyD said:


> ...maybe I should save it?


Absolutely save it. While the slum gum is still hot, in the semi-liquid state, in the solar melter, I pour mine into an old ice cube maker. The old ones were metal. Then throw two or three of these cubes in your swarm boxes. 

Don't really know if it makes any difference, but, worth a try, and you have to clean the slum gum from the tray of the solar melter anyway, so, make slum gum cubes.

cchoganjr


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Maybe Camp fire starter logs?


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like i found something to do tomorrow. I have a bunch in my melter right now.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Absolutely save it. While the slum gum is still hot, in the semi-liquid state, in the solar melter, I pour mine into an old ice cube maker. The old ones were metal. Then throw two or three of these cubes in your swarm boxes.
> 
> Don't really know if it makes any difference, but, worth a try, and you have to clean the slum gum from the tray of the solar melter anyway, so, make slum gum cubes.
> 
> cchoganjr


Thanks Cleo....and yes...I remember those metal ice cube trays! don' t have any though...will look for something else.


----------

